# Change MP3 format



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

I have music in MP3 format that I want to play in my car sterio. Can it be change so as to burn a new CD for this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You don't have to change them. You just fire up your favorite CD burning application, use a CD-R, (not CD-RW) and drag-n-drop them onto an audio compilation and burn them. Presto, you have an audio CD.


----------



## bizziebill (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks JohnWill, this has been driving me nuts. I'm still new @ doing this sort of thing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could help, love the easy ones.


----------

